# Seizures in tree frog



## IndigoGal (Jul 26, 2021)

I have tree frogs...I've had them for over a year now and suddenly when feeding them two of them went into like this anxiety attacks or seizure like episode in which they're hind legs stretched out and the entire body had convulsions and pissed on themselves but then after a few minutes they were able to walk and stuff again but but not as good as they normally do and after a few days they have lost total movement in both hind legs and these are in two seperate terrariums, one frog is a year old and the other is a few years old and in the same tank as the adult I had another adult in which she is fine so far so i seperated her from the other one in case it's something contagious ya know but I buy crickets from an organic cricket farm and dust them at least once a week with vitamin supplement...the tanks are always clean and clean water and temp is perfect...if it was something like that then the other adult would have whatever they have going on right? So I don't know what it could be because I don't hold them very much unless necessary because they don't care much for being handled so I don't want to stress them out. If anyone has any idea of what this might possibly be or any advice I'd really appreciate it. Thanks


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

Please cut and paste this into a reply to this thread, answering all questions in detail including photos of the frogs and viv:









Read before posting! Fill this out to help troubleshoot...


Answer all these questions as best you can (cut and paste -- please don't quote because that makes it hard to read the responses): 1. What species ? How long have you had the frog(s) and where did you acquire them ? Were they WC (wild collected) or CB (captive bred)? 2. What are your...




www.dendroboard.com


----------

